

VCs Who Code - inmygarage
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/vcs-who-code.html

======
tptacek
There are VC's who code. If you want to call Graham a VC (does he like that
title?), there's your archetype.

Then there are VC's who spend their 1-2 years in "industry" before applying to
a top b-school to go into investment banking, and that industry time is spent
with a software development title.

Beware VC's who claim to code.

~~~
jrockway
_Beware VC's who claim to code._

You can sort this out like you sort out anyone else who makes this claim --
"oh, what's your github page". If they use the word "gitwhat?", then you
should be suspicious. If they show you their page, then there's nothing to
guess about.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Ha. Because all serious coders across all industries use GitHub, or have at
least heard of it. Come on.

~~~
tptacek
I think the people downmodding jrockway are reading him way too literally. He
has a point.

------
DaniFong
There's Bill Joy, too :-) <http://www.kpcb.com/team/joy>

~~~
mark_h
Just came here to check for that reference :)

I'm not sure how much hacking he actually does these days though; the last
interview I heard from him (a few years ago) he said that he doesn't any more
but still could, and even his investment focus is on renewable and alternative
energy technologies (using the luxury yacht he was building at the time as a
test bed!)

------
malkia
I've read about billionaire hacker (forth one?) - can't remember his name.

~~~
eugenejen
Did you mean Charles Simonyi?

\-- edit --

I couldn't figure out why someone voted down this comment. Did I offend
someone just by mentioning one name?

From wikipedia:

"He received his Ph.D. in computer science from Stanford in 1977 with a
dissertation on a software project management technique called
"metaprogramming". This approach sought to defeat Brooks' law by requiring all
programmers to communicate through the manager rather than directly. Simonyi
remained at PARC until 1981."

And from Forbes 2006
[http://www.forbes.com/lists/2006/54/biz_06rich400_Charles-
Si...](http://www.forbes.com/lists/2006/54/biz_06rich400_Charles-
Simonyi_VMOW.html)

"Net Worth $1.0 billion Source Technology, Self made"

~~~
anamax
> "Net Worth $1.0 billion Source Technology, Self made"

Didn't he make his $billion at Microsoft? If so, how is that "self made"?

~~~
blacksmythe
"self made" means not inherited from your parents.

